# having tx in august/september



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

heres a place for anyone having tx in august

so far there is myself and babybird

im having fet and so hoping this wil work


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara

Good idea!

Haven't got AF yet but I think it's coming fairly soon, have pains and sore boobs too!!

I'm pencilled in for EC week of 20th August - CARU said it's a busy week then!!  as you're having FET do you have to take any additional drugs rather than stimms?

I hope it all goes straight forward for us both!!  and anyone else who can join us on this board.  

          

I'm down to my last 5 minutes of internet quoto time in work so if I don't reply for a while - you know why!!!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Me, me, me..... and I am at Cromwell in Swansea. 

Kara I see  you had a cem mc in May - so did I! 

Praying that we will have big fat bellies for Xmas!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya caz

sorry for your losses such a heart ache for you

chemical's are not fun are they

babybird, i will be taking hrt to thicken my lining and then im also taking clexane this time as i have had 2 loses...fingers cross we all get the good result this time


i have to go out soon and see my parents, there dog has cancer and they found out yesterday.....just tried on my wedding dress and i can now see the weight i have put on and if this fet doesn't work i think i will try losing a bit before it gets to much, it did fit though yippee

so how are you girls feeling about your tx, im kinda either way to be honest

i have no excitment as i have been there too many times now and probably alreay thinking of the next go how bad of me!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say that my transfer should be that week too

busy busy week for them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you today?

im stroppy and don't wana be in work at all


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara

I'm ok today thanks,  I work Mon-Fri so am enjoying the weekend off!

Do you generally put on weight with the treatment?  I'm trying to eat healthily but I can put on weight just by looking at a cake or a piece of chocolate!!

That's really sad news about your parents' dog.  How long have they had him?

I'm also finding it really hard to get excited.  Although this is my first time and I haven't had the knock-backs that you have had, I think my self-defence mechanisms are kicking in and I'm not letting myself think that it could possibly work.  I'm trying to be positive but I'm trying to take one day at a time.  

Hi Caz, good luck with your treatment, I'm so sorry for what you have been through.  When did you start downregs?

xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the dog is 12 now and they had her since she was around 6 months, she was my ex's but thats a long story

she is such a lovely dog too, she did look well yesterday

i didn't put on any weight til i did the last fet so try not to worry hun, i think that i will lose a few pounds if this fails though lol

im fed up today and i know its the drugs and work so trying to stay chilled


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning

well i have a wicked head ache so gona stay in bed on my kap top

how are you hun?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara

Sorry I haven't been online for a while.  It's difficult when I'm at work.  

Having a sneaky 5 mins!!

Sorry to hear you had a headache.  How are you feeling today?

I'm ok, my AF's finally arrived!! Woo hoo!!

Feel like the drugs must be working.  Pain hasn't started properly yet though, I may just get away with it!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

head is a little better today and im spotting so think af is here too

gona go over my parents later and see their dog who is very ill and may have to go to sleep tomorrow

so sad


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh no, 

really sorry to hear that.  Take care of yourself.

I'm off home for a lie down, I'm so tired!  Plus my stomach is just huge and bloated so I feel like I want to lounge around in my pj's!!  I wouldn't mind if it was a baby belly and I had an excuse!!!! 

Take care missus

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

af is nice and painful oh the joy lol

even though i feel crap i am starting to get some postive vibes about this fet at last


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

yep. mine too so I'm working from home!!

Good that your feeling positive, how many frosties do you have?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have 4 frosties and are having them all thawed and fingers crossed we will get to strong one to put back

just hoping this works


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed for you too. 

Not long now until our baseline scans.

Will you be taking time off for your 2ww?

I'm not sure what to do.  I'm going to get a sick note for egg collection and think I'll see if the doc will sign me off for the two weeks.

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the clinic will give you a week but if you wait get your doc to sign you off hun

it will be a 16day wait too

im taking it all off this time, i have done a mix over the years but as its summer im gona take it all off and even gona stay in bed for 3 days , that is something i haven't tried lol

i have my lap top so i will be online all day

yeah not long at all, your is tuesday right?

mine is monday at 845 so early start for us as it take an hour and half to get there and then back to work.

how are you feeling about it all?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

that's a good idea, I can't imagine me getting any work done over that time.

16 days sounds sooo long.

are you using sick leave or annual leave?  I was going to use some annual leave but I really want to save that in case things go wrong, I'll need it, and will need a holiday.  But everything will be fine for us both!!!             

Yes mine is 10am on Tuesday, it only takes around half hour to get there so I'm really lucky.

I'm feeling a bit numb about everything.  People keep asking if I've got any holiday plans but I can't contemplate anything until the middle of September.  I'm really scared about everything and know I'll be devastated if I don't respond to the stimms or if I over stimulate and tx gets cancelled.  I'm just trying to take a day (hurdle) at a time really and not look too far ahead because it's all too scary.

It's such a help to know someone who is going through treatment at the same time though.

Do you ever go on the cycle buddies board?  I've posted on July/August a few times but just tend to read the entries now because there's so many people on it it moves so fast!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been crying in work over parent dog again, i feel silly but can't stop

i have pm you hun


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've pm'd you back.

I'm really sorry you're upset,

take it easy and don't feel silly about it, it's an awful thing for you to deal with

x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you

you have the excited stimms bit coming, how much drugs are you on hun>


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm going to be on 225 menopur.  Don't know what this means yet, just that I've got lots of little bottles with tablets in and other bottles with saline in.  I see there's going to be some mixing going on but they haven't shown me all that yet.

Is it the same size needles and syringes that we use now with d/r?

I've heard that the stimms injections are more painful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

same needles hun, you will draw up with bigger ones and the mixing is fun really, i felt like a nurse lol

i found the stims jabs didn't hurt, but if you inject to close to where you have done another jab it can as the skin gets tough

225 menopur sounds good i was on that first go too


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks, did you respond ok to the stimms during your full IVF cycles?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i did , i got 6 eggs and all fertilised which was brill

we had frosties too from that cycle


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara
Good luck for your scan this morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks

baseline was fine

lining is a nice 2.8 thin and i start hrt today, whoo hoo bye bye hot flushes

how are you hun?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yay, you're onto the next step!  Well done.
Do you tend to get any different side effects with the HRT?

Hope mine goes ok tomorrow, I just want to get on with it now!!

Hot flushes are a nightmare at the moment.  I love this weather, but it makes them even worse!!  Oh well, can't complain.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck for yours, make sure you post up hun

the hrt last time made me feel sick and i was sick of 1 occassion....fingers crossed its diff this time

i love heat but im having hot flushes all the time and its awful


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

I will post as soon as I'm back, REALLY hope I'm ready!

Hope you don't get any side effects this time.

When do you have to go in next?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara

Baseline scan was good, womb lining is nice and thin.  They've reduced my dose of Menopur because both ovaries have PCO.  There were a few follies there so they have halved the dose of Menopur.

As the week of 20th Aug is so busy they said they would most likely have to delay me for a week, they will confirm by telephone today.  I'm a bit disappointed because I was raring to just get on with the next stage.  But hey ho, in the big scheme of things, if that's all that goes wrong then I can cope with that!!  Have to keep on with downreg injections and then will probably start stimming next Tuesday.  Will keep you posted.

The weird thing is my hydros seem to have drained away!  They were huge during my scan 3 weeks ago!!

How are you feeling today chick?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news hun shame if you have to wait but they are so busy arent they

you will probably find your hydros will get big again when you start stimms, my one didn't show the other day either, stimms can make it worst

so whens the phone call?

im ok today, i slept better last night and no sickness yet so thats good and only have a couple of flushes today so the pills must be working already


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

They just phoned and said I can start stimming next Tuesday. My next scan is Tuesday 21st and then EC will be around 27th.  

So on it goes!  It's good in a way because my brother is visiting next week and I'm off work so at least I'll have a few days off to get used to the stimms.

When is your next appointment?  

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my next scan is the 20th with et that week hun

great you can start next week


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

That's great, ooh not long now for you hun.  Hope you're relaxing and popping those walnuts and drinking lots of water!!

Did they drain your hydros following EC?

Can you remember much about the EC and was it painful during/after?

Sorry for the qu's!!

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im drinking water and de caff tea and taking my vits


nope they didn't drain  u hydro hun

ec first time i remember nothing at all i had a lovely sleep but second time i remember it all and no i have no pain

i like ec yeah i know im mad but the drugs are really good and you feel like this is it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

feeling rough today

the hrt is making me sicky and i have been sick

so tired wish i was home


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh bless you sweetie, you're almost into single figures! Stay strong!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird

how are you?

im ok bit bloated lol


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara!

Sorry I haven't be on here for a while.  I have been off work for a week as we had visitors - they were staying in the spare room, with the computer, so I couldn't get on!!

I'm sorry to hear you have been rough, how are you feeling now?  Hope it's passing.  Not long now until your ET!!

I've been ok, glad of the distraction with having visitors.  Also went to the Vale of Glamorgan Hotel for a spa day - highly recommended!!  I've started stimming now.  So far, touch wood, it's fine.  It's a bit of a faff with mixing but it's not too much trouble.  You know the little saline bottles they give you, I snapped one the wrong way today and a few shards of glass went into my thumb and finger - aaargh!! 

I'm looking forward to my scan on Tuesday to see how it's all going.  Hope it's ok.  Good luck for yours on Monday.

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

starting stimms in brill how are you feeling?

good luck with your scan, it all happens very quick from then hun


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm feeling ok, bit of a 'heavy ovaries' feeling today!!  If it gradually gets worse I'm going to be walking like a weeble next week!! 

How are you feeling?  Have you got a stack of mags and DVDs lined up for the days following ET?!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

heavy ovaries is good

im ok a little nervous but ok, as for mags and dvds i haven't given it much thought so i better start planning now lol

i have joined ******** and have a laptop so that will keep me a little busy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck girls with your scans etc this coming week or so.

I've been reading your posts and wish you all the very best.

I have a question about your Menopur, is that a drug for stimming?  I already have my second stage drugs and mine is Puregon, administered by a pen.  Is it the same drug, I don't think I have any mixing to do.

Andi x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you Andi!

Don't worry, I was told some doctors prefer Puregon and some prefer Menopur.  They both do the same job.

How are you getting on?

Kara - thinking of you this morning. Hope you come back with some good news and some dates!!

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird

I was getting to grips with it, well apart from the bruises and initial fear of injecting myself, but I seemed to get over that bit pretty quickly.  I will be starting over again soon and I just want to get it all underway.  I guess it gives me more time to prepare myself with more acupuncture and reading people's experiences on here has helped me understand a lot more.

I have to go back to the clinic to day to get more needles and syringes so I can continue .. maybe I'll see some of you girls there  

Good luck and take care

Andi x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Andi

It's such a shame that your treatment was postponed.  It's so unfair because we gear ourselves up for it as much as possible and then to be told that it must have been awful.

It sounds like you've taken it really well though.  Don't suppose you had much choice eh!!

I had to downreg for an extra week because they were too busy this week - I was originally due to have egg collection today!!

I had a few bruises initially too but I seem to have found an area on both sides of my tummy that do not bruise!!  I'm running out of space there though  .

Hope we all get through it successfully, looking forward to getting a big fat belly - with a big fat excuse!!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scan is all good

lining is 12.1 and i phone at 3pm to find out when transfer will be

i start 20mg and 2 cylogest the day before transfer

omg its real now

the drive was a night mare loads of rain and now im in work boo hoo

hour and a half and i will know.......i what it to be wednesday but bet it thu or fri

good luck tomorrow babybird


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Kara,

Woo hoo! All systems go!

Glad your scan went well.  I hope it's sooner rather than later so that you can put your feet up and have time off work sooner .

Did you find out anything about them moving?

x


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Kara

I have been watching your thread. So glad that things are moving in the right direction for you. I will keep a look out to see how you going.  I'm ok.  Still crying myself to sleep but not every night now.  We are getting the puppy next Sunday so I have been out buying bits and bobs for him.  Can't wait.  He will bring a bit of happiness into our lives.

Keep us posted and keeping everything crossed for you hunni  

Sharron x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg thursday is d day

i have to wait for the phone call!!!!

start pesseries and clexane tomorrow


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yay, you have a date!

Good luck Kara, really, really hope this happens for you this time


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Kara ... Good Luck!!!

      

  Andi x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great Kara - I will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my parents dog died in her sleep last night

bit sad right now but glad she went that way


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Kara, I'm really sorry to hear that.

Hope you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im ok bit tired and drained but ok

she went very peacefully in her sleep at home so thats a blessing

i have a wicked cold too

start pesseries today and the clexane

good luck with you scan hun, looking forward to hearing your news


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Kara,

Hope your cold passes quickly, sod's blinking law!!

Scan went well.  Womb lining is looking good.  I've got about 15 follies on one ovary and about 20 on the other!!  All looking very full in there.  Nurse seems to think I'll have a good crop, but I don't want to count my chickens   .

I have to phone later to see if I need to reduce my dose of Menopur and make sure I drink gallons of water. I really don't want to have to delay things due to OHSS.

I've got another scan on Friday and then it looks like EC may be Tuesday.  I'm going to be really full by then!!

I'm excited, scared, nervous and worried - all at the same time!!

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow you have a lot there, thats down to pco i think

you happy with that

things will go so fast now hunni


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes I am happy, just concerned that I won't get as far as ET if I produce too many.  But one step at a time.  Have to make sure there's nice eggies in there first!!  She said to expect to feel gradually worse as time goes on.

I'm going to start stocking up on my DVD's and mags now!!  This time next week I'll have my feet up hopefully!

How are you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

milk protein and plenty of water hunni get it down ya

im feeling shatter and very nervous now very nervous about the thaw i hate that bit

one step at a time, when are you phoning the clinic?
i have some bookd and my laptop so that wiill keep me busy lol chatting with everyone

are you online at home?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Not surprised you're tired and nervous.  This whole thing is so stressful but that bit must be unbearable.  Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.

I'll phone the clinic about 1.30pm and see if they've decided yet.  

I am online at home (working from home today   ) but it's a PC not a laptop so not as comfy as sitting up in bed!  But I'll keep in touch and see how you are all doing. DH is setting up a TV and DVD in the bedroom for me so I'll have to dig out all my old girly DVDs!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it may be sofa for me as i have no tv is bedroom


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird,

Hope things continue going well for you .. and also you Kara.

Fingers crossed for the both of you.

I'm thinking of getting Sky TV set up in my bedroom for my resting period   ... God willing!

                                                                                                            

Andi x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Andi

Sounds like a good plan!

I've got Virgin (formerly NTL) cable downstairs, considering getting a Digibox for the bedroom so that I get more choice!

x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your parents' doggy Kara    It is the best of ways mind - we had the same with my mum and dad's cat, Fergie was 18 and died peacefully in her bed in the night.  Very sad but far nicer than the alternatives.

Good luck to both of you with your tx - another step along the road.


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

CookieSal - thanks for your wishes.  Hope things are good with you?

Kara - just wanted to wish you a restful night's sleep - if that's at all possible!!!  And best wishes for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.  What time are you due at the hospital tomorrow?

Well I've been pouring the water down my neck and drinking milk and pineapple juice.  Sounded like I was on a waterbed last night, but it was just by bloated belly splashing around!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hunni

i am nervous very nervous but tired so hoping i will sleep well

they are phoning me mid morning and then i will leave i will try and post first lol

how are you?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hope the time flies quickly enough for you tomorrow morning.  Will be keeping everything crossed.

                                      

I'm ok thanks, still feeling really drained and bloated but trying to keep positive.

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg i am so nervous ben up since 6

waiting for the call


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

My heart flipped when I saw that you had posted.

Got everything crossed, and thinking of you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will post as soon as i get the call well after i haave told dh that is

i can hardly breath the tension is so much


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

What can you do to pass the time?  Suppose you've done all your housework!!  

I'm in work today, it's going to be my last day actually in the office because I'm working from home tomorrow.  I've decided to take flexi this afternoon because I'm just so drained.

Going to try and get an appointment at the hairdressers for some pampering!!!

xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have done everything, got some washing to put out once its done, my belly is bad bad bad

please phone soon


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anything you can bake so you can enjoy it later!!??

It's not as if morning TV is any good!  At least the weather is nice.

Hope they phone SOOON!!!

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

last time it was 930am but this time they said mid morning 

hope its soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they thawed 2 and 1 is very good and one not so so they are thawing the other 2 as i said

transfer is in 2 hours


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Woo hoo!!

Congratulations Kara.  Good luck for a smooth transfer!  

Look forward to speaking to you when you have your embies on board.

Take it easy hun!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of you Kara .... Wishing you the best of luck  

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird good luck with your scan

andi 13 days for you whoo hoo

TRANSFER HAS BEEN DONE

well the drive up was fine and we got there at 1215pm and waited all of five minutes and we were in talking with the embryolistist.
We sat down and had a chat with him and he said that my list of questions that i asked at the follow up were the best he has ever seen, and said to take that as a compliment and said i must have a very good understanding of everything

so then he talked about our embryos, he said that 1 out of each straw has survived one has survived 100% at 7 cells and one lost 2 cells and is now a 6 cell.
he went on to say that japan and oz are freezing embryo a different way rather than over 2 hours like here and they are hoping to do that it the furture but fingers crossed we will be out of clinic by then.

we wished us luck and in i went

transfer was fine didn;t feel a thing, the con did it no bed side maner like the other one, ever said this will feel like a smear....hello 4th and 2 iuis i know

all in all very well and all the nurses came to say good luck, one suggested i have clotting test done on day 14 if my gp agress to do it so i will ask

let the madness begin lol

over to the 2ww well 16 days


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations Kara!  Well done you!!

Sounds like it all went really well.  I hope you are safely tucked up in bed now with your legs in the air!!

I'm starting to have a really bad feeling about my treatment because I'm feeling so knackered.  I hope it all goes ok tomorrow and I haven't got OHSS.  Feeling really emotional.  At least I'm not in work tomorrow or next week so hopefully that will help.

What's the clotting test?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the drugs will make you emotional and ivf is not fun at all hun try and be calm

the clotting is because i have mc twice and they think my blod could clot when i get pregnant


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird,

Hope all goes well tomorrow        

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird 

i hope your scan went well, im thinking of you


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, just got back.

My ovaries have gone mad!  60 follies at the moment - good size ones too!  They are going to 'coast' me over the weekend and I will have EC on Tuesday.  They will phone with a time this afternoon.

Feel sad because it's so possible I may not get to have fresh ET.  But I suppose my health is more important!!

I've stocked up on milk, chees, fish, meat and lucozade (haven't had this for years!!!).  So we're going to have a nice BBQ tonight!  

Does anyone watch Test Tube Babies on Discovery Home and Health?  They always seem to be having a BBQ on there - now I know why!!!!

Hope you're all ok.

Kara, hope you're taking it easy 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg that is a lot

on a postive note i know a girl who had 50 follies and got to et so try and stay postive and lots and lots of protein and water hun

if you don;t get to et at least you have embryos waiting for you and as you said your health is very very important


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Kara

Hope I'm that lucky.

EC is 12.45pm Tuesday.

Hope you're bearing up

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck for ec

you will be fine , keep up the postive thought and remember to eat and drinks tons


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Babybird, that's a lot.  Hope you can take it nice and easy over the weekend.  My fingers are crossed for Tuesday for you.


Take care

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not very impressed at the moment they have only gone and billed me for the fet.....its nhs so now i have to wait til tuesday to sort it out..i hate things left undone


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Goodness me, it's no good going away for a few days as so much can happen in this world!

Kara - glad you have had your transfer...do everything you can to relax and be positive.  Really hope it's that long deserved   for you this time.

Babybird - keeping my fingers crossed for you for Tuesday.  

Enjoy the sunshine and keep smiling ladies!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird

how are you?

are you all set for ec?

been eating and drinking lots  i hope

im bored bored bored


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird .... good luck for tomorrow hun  

kara .... Hope you're feeling well and not too bored  

Hi everyone else

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird

im thinking of you and hope it went well for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Babybird - how did it go?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm really sorry it's taken so long to post.
I was getting so nervous yesterday that I avoided the Board as much as possible because I was hearing a lot of bad news from other ladies I had been chatting too and it was making me so sad.

My EC today went so well.  Not sure what happened with all the 60 follies but they got 9 eggs and they seem very happy for me to go for ET on Friday.  I'm so very happy as I'd resigned myself to getting ill with OHSS and not being able to.  I've been asleep since i got home and still groggy now so I'm going to plonk in front of the tv and start drinking loads of water again to make sure I'm fit enough for Friday.  

Will catch up properly tomorrow.

THanks for all your thoughts and wishes.

Hope you are all keeping well.

Take care, xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is bril hun

good luck with the call tomorrow im chuffed for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great news - now sit back and relax til ET.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry i haven't been in contact for a while, i have been been a bit down lately and wanted to stay away from any negative posts.  I'm starting my IVF at CARU in Sept this will be my 1st cycle and to be honest in oone way in looking forward to it and in another way i am dreading it, the doctor at CARU said it similar to the IUI's that i had only thing I'm dreading is the 4 weeks of injecting (Ah not nice hey) never mind i just hope it will be all worth it as my DH and i have been unlucky so far with IUI.  Can someone please confirm what do you mean on FF when you have a EC what does the cells mean.  

Hi Babybird75

Glad your EC went really well, i but your so happy, good luck for the ET on Friday, try and keep calm and positive hey!  easier said than done
 
Love

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good news Babybird on your EC ... best wishes for Friday  

Hi Crazybabe.  I wouldn't mind an explanation on the cell numbers also please.

Hope you're all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya crazybabe

i found my iui really helped with ivf as your have done the jabs and doing it for 4 weeks is fine, i have done a lot more than 4 weeks without any problems

ec is where they collect eggs from your follicles through your vagina with a thin needle it doesn;t hurt as you are sedated

cells.....the eggs are collected then either put with sperm ivf or injected with a single sperm icsi...the cells are when the eggs have fertised and start growing,

day 0 ec
day 1 fertilised
day 2 2 to 4 cells
day 3 6 to 8 cells caru usually do day 3 transfer
day 4 16 plus cells
day 5 blastocyst

it may be worth you getting a good book to read through uit all so you understand,

any questions asked away.......


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara76

Thank you for your reply, can you suggest any good books i can read as you suggested it may help me understand, my DH and I went along to the IVF open evening in July, and i do understand about the treatment it was a lot to take in though, i have been informed that i have to ring the hospital on day 1 of treatment to ask when to start injecting for the down Regging part and book my treatment the doctor has already given me the plan of the treatment and the injections,needles etc ready to start.  I was told 4 weeks of injecting then baseline scan, then puregon, then EC and ET.  Did you find that the IVF made you put weight on and feel very moody/Snappy? I was fine with the IUI, the 1st was unsucessful, the 2nd i had a follicule reduction and then showed a faint positive and after several blood tests my HCG level dropped and i had a early MC, 3rd IUI unsucessful, the doctor told us that at least i have proved that i can get pregnant so fingers crossed.  As for time off work i was  informed that obviously i will need to take a few days off work (ADMIN) for the week of EC and ET but the doctor also advised me to take the 2 weeks off at 2WW i dont know about you but i think i would be better off in work during the 2WW to take my mind off it.

Thanks for the chat

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird any news?

crazybabe

zita west books are good but don't listen to a load of it lol.......unless you what somthing more indept?

who is your doc at caru?

i have done different things on the 2ww and do what you feel best, sorry to hear of your loss

down reg will probably make you a little snappy and also i had hot flushes and headaches...i down reggedfor 5 weeks first ivf as they were so busy


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara

we have 4 embies.  I really pleased they survived but I can't help feeling a bit scared as well because I was hoping to have a lot available to fall back on.  I think because I had so many follicles I thought I would have a good crop of eggs.  I suppose I can't have it all ways.  At least now I'm going to be well enough for ET.

It's hard to get your head around that we have little embies in hospital, fighting away.  I already feel protective of them and want them to be safe!!

I'm not sure what to do about the 2ww either Crazybabe. I will have ET on Friday and will have at least next week off.  I may see how I feel the following week.  They say the first 3 days are the most vital but I don't think I'd be able to get any work done even if I did go in!!!

Kara, how are you coping?  It must be so emotional going through the 2ww.  Hoping and praying we will all be lucky.

I'm still sore inside so I'm off back to the sofa now!  Egg collection was fine and can't believe how straightforward it was - I just went to sleep as if it were general anaesthetic - but didn't have the horrible sicky feeling that you get with general.  I just felt tipsy when I woke up.

Hope this soreness subsides by Friday as I think ET would be a bit painful otherwise!!!

xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird

4 is great hunni, remember it only takes one

i remember feeling disappointed on my first cycle but i have known girls with 20 plus who get no frosties where i have 6 and got 3......

good luck with transfer and glad ec went well


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news babybird .. good luck for Friday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm bamboozled at what vitamins to take.  I've been taking pregnacare for ages now and since reading Zita West's book .... I'M CONFUSED!! .... she recommends so many, I'm lost with it all.  I would much prefer to take the supplements in food but know the levels are sometimes too low to benefit.

What supplements are you all taking?

The only thing the clinic has said to take is folic acid.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would stick with the pregnancare

some of zita's stuff is way ott i think


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I don't want to OD on vits


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of you today Babybird, what time is your transfer?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Andi.

It's 12 midday.  Scared and excited!!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck babybird

let us know how it all goes


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Morning all,

Just to let you know ET went well yesterday.  I had two embies put back in and they were going to decide yesterday whether the remaining two were good enough for freezing.  I so hope so.

Resting ever since with legs in the air!!

I have to test on 16th September, don't think I'll be able to wait that long!!!

Hope you're all doing really well.

Will catch up very soon, just DH is making sure I lie down at every opportunity!!!

Kara, hope you're bearing up.  Not long now!!!! xxxx   

xxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck babybird, relax and keep thinking positively and envisaging that implantation! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done girl

how many cells did your little ones have


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Babybird ...      ... keep positive


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

How did you get on at the clinic with the bill they sent you for the transfer?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

it was a mistake thank god lol

only 4 days left til you start hope you feeling well


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Phew Kara  .. glad to hear that.

Yep 4 days and counting down  

I have some questions in my head, would someone mind answering please?

At EC I understand you get sedated, to what degree?

AT ET.. did you take music to listen to?  How many people are in the room?

They sound silly questions I know, just things I'm wondering about and will probably have many more


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good evening!

Kara, the embryo's that I had put back were 7 and 8 cell.  The other two were 5 and 6 yesterday morning and they had to develop to 8 cell for them to be frozen.  They said they would write to us with the outcome - which is a shame because it would be good to know now.

Andi, for EC I was worried about sedation too.  I was scared I would be out of it, but not enough to still feel pain, and to not have the ability to tell them I was in pain.  In fact, it was bliss.  I've had anaesthetic before and it was much better than that.  I was out like a light.  I did feel them pushing and a bit of pain at one stage and remember moaning, but not sure if they topped up the sedation of if it was near the end and they were starting to bring me around.  

I can't remember getting off the bed and getting my dressing gown back on.  But I can just about remember being wheeled into the recovery area where my hubby was waiting.  I just felt tipsy for a while after but it wasn't a bad thing.  I didn't feel any actual pain or soreness until that night and the next day.

I didn't take music with me for ET but the lady before me did.  You firstly go into a room and the embryologist explains how your embryos are doing, etc.  Then you go off to the side room for the ET.  In that room was just the consultant and the nursing technician.  The embryologists are in another room and pass the catheter through a hatch.  My hubby was able to come in for that bit.

They're not silly questions, I'm glad to be able to help because I feel a bit useless at the moment!!

Off to watch x-factor now!!

Hope this helps, honestly it's not as bad as it sounds and I met two other women who had EC the same day and they said how wonderful the sedation was!!

xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh bum Babybird .. you have to wait for a letter but they sounded at a good stage .. fingers crossed and the embies they put back were great.

Thanks for answering my questions.  I'm gutted I'll be alone for the EC but I know DH has to go off and do his bit.  I guess music for EC isn't really needed then.  So is the EC a general anaethetic?  

I hope you're feeling OK



Andi x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Andi

If you're like me you won't remember EC anyway and the nurses are lovely so hopefully you won't feel alone.

For EC it's not a general anaesthetic but it's strong relaxant drugs and the nurses explained to me that it's like having a bottle of wine and that most people go to sleep.  I did, straight away!!

Hope this helps, please try not to worry

xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks babybird .. I just hope I get that far to experience it anyway.

How are you feeling today?  What about the legs in the air, are you lying against your headboard?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird  hope your well hun, your embies sound good to me

andi

ec is fine and you wont feel alone as you wonlt feel a thing lol....peaceful sleep

the 2nd ec i had i was awake but i wanted that


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ladies

Just wanted to let you know I will be off line from Wednesday because of moving house (hopefully - still not sorted really).  I will be thinking of you all and if I can get on line somewhere then I will check in and see how you're doing.  Due to be reconnected on Fri 14 Sept when hopefully will be all settled in the new house.

Sending you lots of luck and     

Sally xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cookiesal

hove fun moving


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 
Sorry haven't been online much - flipping work getting in the way!
Just wanted to say good luck to CookieSal with your move.  Hope it isn't too stressful and your new home is lovely.

Kara - fingers crossed for Saturday for you hun.  Sorry to hear your work want you to return - have you had a sick cert.  I work in HR so if I can help with queries let me know.

Babybird, hope you are resting and your DH is looking after you  

xx


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies!!

Sorry I haven't been on here much either, I'm finding that the best way to keep me sane-ish at the moment, it to pretend it's not all happening.

Sally I hope the move is going ok.

Andi and Laura - how's things?

Kara,  how are you feeling?  Will you be testing on Saturday or will you be tempted to do a sneaky early one?

Hope everyone is well, I can feel a cold coming on!!   

Best wishes

xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird ...  hope your cold doesn't take a hold.

I've dediced to postpone treatment for a month as I'm feeling a bit out of sorts at the moment and need some time to work on things.

I will still be here keeping an eye on things  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cardifflaura

I just read you post and seeen that you work in HR, i work for a small company as Sales and Marketing Administrator, i have been there a year now and have been told that the staff don't get contracts of employment, is that right, every company i have ever worked for i have alway been given a contract of employment.  My employer are not aware that i am starting IVF fertility treatment as there is nobody i trust there and also, when i have had any hospital appointments etc for consultations i have had to use my holidays.  The doctor at CARU told me that i will need to take the week off during EC and ET, which i will not get paid sick and i don't know what maternity leave or pay i am entitled to when everything goes well (hopefully) because i don't have a contract to read, the last person who started there not long after me asked for their contract and the company were quite funny with him and said we don't have them.  Can you advise me please.

How are things going with your treatment anyway hun!
Take care

luv Crazybabe


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,
You are right, you are entitled to a statement of terms and conditions.  You could push to get this although it probably isn't worth it as it won't tell you much of what you need to know around the things you've mentioned.  By law they are supposed to give you this statement which details pay, hours, holidays, notice period and discipline/grievance process within 2 months of you starting your job.

You are not obliged to tell your employer you are having IVF treatment and it will depend how your relationship is with your line manager whether you choose to tell them even when you're actually undergoing treatment.

In terms of time off for appointments the norm is that you should try and arrange them outside work hours but if that's not possible (as it won't be for your treatment) then you should try and arrange them for either first thing in the morning or last thing in the afternoon.  Provided you are reasonable with how long you are away they should allow this without you needing to take annual leave.  Most companies allow time off for hospital appts under their special leave policy but I guess if your company is really small they won't have one. (There is no legal right to paid time off for hospital appts but most companies do offer it.  Another thing worth checking is whether anyone else has had time off for hospital appointment without having to take holidays? If that is the case then they would be discriminating against you by not doing the same and that would make them offer paid time off potentially).

Are you definitely not entitled to paid sick leave?  If you need a week off and take it as sick you can get statutory sick pay which is about £75/week I think.

If the company is really small they are unlikely to offer you anything above the statutory in terms of maternity pay/leave.  By law you are entitled to 39 weeks mat leave at a statutory rate of 90% of your average weekly earnings for the first 6 weeks then £112.75 per week for the rest (or 90% of your earnings if that's less than £112).

Hope this helps.  Let me know if you have more questions.

I'm waiting for my af to show up so I can start taking clomid again for a few months. If that doesn't work then we're doing self funded IUI in January.  It's D51 now and I've done 2 neg HPT's so not sure what is going on.  I'll probably need to speak to CARU and ask if they can give me something to start af so I can get going again.  When do you start treatment?

L
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would say just go sick and not tell them, i really wish i haven't been so honest with my family run work place.

i will not tell them next time, i hope there wont be one, its is easier to go sick when they don't know.....just bend the true, tell them you need time off off hospital appointment then sign off sick and say you have a minor op which you will have at ec.

any gp worth their weight will do a sick note that says that

laura i would phone caru and tell them you haven't had af yet.

i had bloods draw at gps today to check for clotting and the nurse went through my vein and it came up in a massive lump


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cardifflaura

Thank you so much for the advice, what it says on the letter i had when i started my job 11th Sept 2006 is my hours of work, holiday entitlement, Salary.

Sickness entitlement says - no payment of salary will be made for the first three days absence from work, after this period the normal SSP benefit will be paid and the company will contribute the remainder to a maximum of £200.00 per week for six weeks in any one year. then it says about my pension.  So is it me or is this saying that i will get paid up to £200 per week for six weeks but lose the first three days.  It doesn't say anything about maternity pay thought.  I don't know what to do as i hate lying to people but they think in work that i will be having the cyst removed when i have to take the time off (week) for EC and ET as i cannot trust anyone there to tell the truth and they may be awkward if they new the truth, i recently had a large cyst many months ago on my one ovary, which i have been told this is now gone, but because i have had to go back and for CARU for follow up appointments etc and used my holidays for some of them, if they haven't been able to make me early morning appointments i am not sure now whether to take the week off for EC and ET or see how i feel, as the doctor at CARU suggested the most crucial time to destress and relax is the TWW, but i work in admin and don't have a stressful job and other times i have worked through the TWW to pass the time away and keep me mind off things.  I am waiting for AF which was due day before yesterday today is day 30, i will start down regging the last week of September.

Please can you advise me, what to do for the best.

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

stick with what you told them...take this from me

i have worked where i am for 8 years and i felt totally ****** off when they sid i had to come back to work on sat( test day) im going back on sunday

the passed 2 and half years all my hols have gone on tx and ops and i really wish i haven't and gone sick, i did go sick for 3 weeks when i had a mc........
at the end of the day it is up to you and they may be very understanding mine were wernet were and now i feel they are being insenstive again

the way to look at it is....what if they are awful about it, what if god forbid it fails and you wana try again asap

you really really need to think about all these options i wish i had bent the truth cause people let you down, maybe give the nurses a ring and speak to them about it.

most people employers are good at the first hurdle but thats it, can these fertile people really understand i say no

yes i am bitter at the moment as i have work issues.

what is most important now is your tx.......i hope that didn't sound to off the wall lol


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara76

Thank you so much for the reply, yes my DH and i have decided to stick with what i have aready told my employer, the only thing i'm not sure of is to use my holidays (only 2 days left) or to go sick, i wont to make this 1st IVF treatment as sucessful and stress free as i possibly can to hopefully get a positive result, as my 1st IUI June last year was unsucessful, the 2nd IUI i had a faint positive and started spotting, was told to carry on using the pessaries which i thing was just holding off AF, which meant just before christmas i was told that there was actually pregnancy hormones in the HCG bloodtests but could lead to a MC or a chemical preg, then on the 20th Dec 06 i did a home Preg test and it was Neg, i started my AF that day, i was absolutly gutted especialy knowing that i was actually slightly preg, and had to try my best to be cheerful with family  alll over christmas as not many people knew we had treatment except my parets and DH parents, my DS has a baby boy (my nephew)who was 13 months at the time and seeing him open his present etc on christmas morning was very emotional, i kept thinking to myself why cant things go our way and we have a beautiful baby son or daughter.  Anyway, sorry for typing this sad message to you, but sometimes you just have to share your emotions don't you.  Hopefully my 1st IVF which i start at of Sept at CARU will be a sucess.

Thanks for listening.

Crazybabe


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Crazybabe - it's really your call about what to tell your employer.  I'd have to agree with Kara and stick to what you've told them.  Particularly as they are a small company without policies for this kind of thing and have been a bit funny about contracts of employment etc.
With your sick pay it looks like, excluding the first 3 days, you get up to £200 per week (that's the max but it'll be paid at your pay rate - pro rate'd).  So if your normal pay is £150 per week then that's what you'll get if you're off sick.  That's pretty good news as hopefully 6 weeks per year is enough to cover normal illness and any treatment you need.  

Kara - I've been meaning to call CARU but keep putting it off - sounds silly but work has been manic and I've not had much time on my own to make the call.  I've put a reminder in my phone to do it tomorrow morning though.  I'm keen to make the most of the supposed increase in chance of getting pg after having the lap (not sure that's actually true but seems to be lots of people's opinion).
Sorry you're having such a crap time with your employers I think you're right about others not understanding.  It affects everything I do and it's really hard not to think about it all the time.


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Kara

I just wanted to pop in and wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.  I've got everything crossed for you.  

I really hope it's a BFP for you.

xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

 for tomorrow.

Hoping for your BIG FAT POSITIVE

Andi xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope Kara is okay and got her BFP today??


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Me too,

Kara - been thinking of you. Hope you're ok.

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not this time girls

a bfn for me


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh God Kara, I'm so, so sorry 

xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, I am so sorry for you both.  I don't know what to say.

Take care of yourself.

Andi x


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Kara

I'm so so sorry.  How are you?  Wish there was something to make you feel better coz I know you have been through this so many times.  Thinking of you.

Sharron x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your test babybird


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Kara

How are you?  Have you got any plans for starting again?  My heart really goes out to you.

Well, I couldn't wait any longer.  It's been a pretty rough two weeks and I bled for three days which was so upsetting.  I've noticed that most clinics say to test on day 14, so I tested this morning (4.30am!!!!) and got a BFP!!!!!

I truly am amazed and so excited.  I'm also cautious because I know CARU want me to test on Sunday so I will have to wait and do that as well.

I am hoping the bleed was a sign of implantation.  

I really pray and hope that it stays that way, I'm a mixed bag of excitement, nervousness and worry!  

I know they say to wait til day 16 to make sure the booster is out of your system.  But I only had a half dose of that anyway because of the amount of follicles.

will keep you all posted regarding the Sunday result.  Please pray girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done you must feel great

i was gona have a moan about them as i need someone to talk to and have been brushed off all this week cause they are moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hello i had another bfn

not very happy at the moment

your news is great


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

O.M.G. Babybird .... woo hoo .....  I bet you're on 

    

I'll keep praying for you     

Andi x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Andi and Kara xx

Kara, I'm so sorry you haven't been able to get hold of anyone from CARU, that's so unfair.  It's not as if you can just put your mind on hold for a week after all you have been through, you'd think they would at least have someone there to continue to support people while all this is going on.

I really hope they get back to you soon.

Thinking of you

xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

I hope you'll be able to get some support soon from CARU .... it sucks!

How's the decorating coming along, keeping you busy?

Take care of yourself  

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird ...... everything ok?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news sweet heart?

yeah decorating is going well thanks

still can't wait til jan though lool


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm so sorry, I haven't been able to get on the pc as my sis is staying from Scotland and she is in the computer room!!!

Just nipped in very quickly to say it's still a BFP - so now it's official!!  

Will phone Caru tomorrow.

Hope you are both doing ok.

I will be in touch properly tomorrow night!!

Take care,

Woo hoo!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's excellent Babybird   on your  
  
I'm  for you

        


Andi xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Babybird75

A big Congratulations to you both,   i bet your both feeling on top of the world at the moment, that is brilliant news hun.  Hopefully my IVF will be a sucess, i start Down Regging on the 28th Sept 07.

Take it easy,

Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats to you both Babybird! You must be over the moon!
Crazybabe i'm two days ahead of you- start dr on 26th so we'll hopefully going thro the dreaded 2ww together.  Best of luck for every stage of your cycle X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

I will keep you informed, is this your 1st IVF treatment i got mixed feelings at the moment excited and nervous.  Good luck too with every stage of your treatment.

  
Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

##This is my 2nd time.... know what to expect which is good in one way but nerve wracking in another!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Scourse

How long did you have to inject suprecur for, i was told its approx 4 weeks, i got my baseline scan on 16th Oct

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe, I start DR 3 Oct and scan on 18th Oct  

Good luck


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Andi68

Ooh good luck to you too hun, hope you feeling ok, can you recommen any self help cd's or complimentary therapies to help me relax and de-stress.  where are you having your treatment, mine in CARU

 

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes I'm at CARU also.

I have acupuncture and reflexology but I still find it hard to relax.  I did buy an IVF Companion self hypnosis CD but have only listened to it twice and I was in the wrong frame of mind at the time.  I think I need a sedative to relax me   


Thanks Crazybabe x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi andi68

Can you please tell me where you bought the self Hypnosis cd (IVF Companion) as i found it on Natal Hypnotherapy but it's £16

Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

crazybabe said:


> Hi andi68
> 
> Can you please tell me where you bought the self Hypnosis cd (IVF Companion) as i found it on Natal Hypnotherapy but it's £16
> 
> ...


I paid that price also, I had mine from ebay


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Can I join this thread legitimatly now?? I'm on CD5, taking clomid again for another 3 months.  Obviously not as difficult as IVF but I'm really hoping it works and I don't have to do IUI in January.
I've been so grumpy today in work, not sure if it's the clomid as I don't normally notice anything different.  

Congrats Babybird, so glad it's still a BFP for you.  

Good luck to Scouse, Crazybabe and Andi for your IVF.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Welcome   and thanks

Forgive my ignorance but can you explain what clomid does.  I'm not that familiar with things that aren't related to my factor.

I'm guessing it helps you in some way to conceive naturally?

Andi x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andi,
Yes it's just supposed to make you ovulate.  I'm currently taking 100mg (double the usual dose) on days 2-6 then you should ovulate if it works at the usual time.  I'll go for a blood test on D21 to check if it's worked.  
I've not had much luck with clomid having taken it in 2003 for 3 months and not ovulated at all.  Then I took it from Jan to May this year and ovulated 3 out of 5 times but no BFP as yet  .
Our next step is self funded IUI in January.
There are restrictions with how much clomid you can take - max 12 months in your lifetime - as it increases the risk of certain cancers if you take it for longer.  Therefore this is my last chance over the next 3 months!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Laura,

None of this fertility route is easy, there's so many different factors with many treatments and solutions. I hope you don't need to look ahead to January .. keep a P.M.A. and keep us posted. Plenty of  in the meantime.

Good luck

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kara,

Just a note to say I'm thinking of you and hope you're feeling well.

Have you had any support from the clinic yet?


Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird,

Hope you're okay hun

Andi x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all okay?
I'm not quite sure what is going on as it's CD9 today but yesterday I started spotting?!?  I've read that clomid can do that though as a side effect and this time around I also had really bad headaches for 3 days whilst actually taking the tabs.  I'm hoping that's a good sign but difficult if spotting and need to have lots of  !??

Take care,
L
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would give the clinic a call but im sure its fine

babybird where have you gone?


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been around.  Everything is still ok     but it's been an awful couple of days as my DH has just started a new job in France as a contractor.  He'll be home hopefully for a long weekend every 2-3 weeks and it's a great opportunity with loads of money - but it's crap timing!!  The worst bit is over with now anyway and he's starting to settle.

The plan is for me to go out there for long weekends every month as well, but I don't want to fly at the moment.  It's all very distressing but it will hopefully be worth it in the longrun.  I'm just trying to look at sticking at this for the next year or so and then we can review it.  If he needs to come back here permanently at least we will have stuck a good amount of money in the bank.

Now all the trauma is out of the way I will start catching up with how you're all getting on.

Kara I hope you're ok and have got a date from the hospital now?

Andi, Crazybabe, Scouse and Laura - Good luck with your treatment, I'll be keeping an eye on you and keeping my fingers crossed.

xxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah,

Laura, how are things, are you still spotting?  Did you call clinic?

Babybird ... well hello!!  Glad things have settled down for your DH, it's a bummer he'll be away for most of the pregnancy.  Are you still off work?

Take care

Andi x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Andi
No, I'm back in work now.  Passes the time I s'pose!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Andi- yes it's stopped which is good and I didn't call the clinic in the end.  I'm going in next Wed for my D21 bloods.  Can't remember which way they said to go to the new dept.  I think it's through the maternity entrance and straight on but can't remember the rest  

Good luck and lots of     to all those having treatment this month.

Babybird, good to hear that you are okay. You must be looking forward to your scan next week.  We need lots more BFP's on the CARU site!!!

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Glad to hear you're better.  

I have no idea where the clinic is even after directions on here.

Do you go up two lots of stairs or up one lot and then to the end of that corridor before there's another lot of stairs?

Confused!! It don't take much


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird,

Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your scan goers well 

good luck not that your'll need it


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks both,

My scan is on Thursday.  Wish it was tomorrow!

Hope you are ok, I'll catch up with you on the other boards now.

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry Babybird, I thought it was on the 1st


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

That's ok!  Keeping    .

Good luck for your start. Really rooting for you.

Will send you a PM.

xx


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Andi

Tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full!!

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck today babybird with your scan


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hope the scan went OK Babybird. x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi girls
I'm sorry it's taken so long to post.  I haven't found the strength before now.
My scan wasn't good and I started to miscarry later that night.
I just feel completely lost and shattered.

I'm going to be off the radar for a while as I just can't cope with any of this, but my thoughts are with you and I hope all your treatments are a huge success.

Take care,

Babybird xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Babybird,

I'm totally gobsmacked!!  I'm so so sorry for you both.  

LIfe is so unfair at times.

 Take care .. thinking of you

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hugs hugs and more hugs

this is such a hard time for you and i understand how you are feeling

so so sorry


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Babybird

So So sorry to hear what you have been through, i can't imagine how you must be feeling.

Take care

Lots of hugs  

crazybabe


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a BFN this month unfortunately.  2 more months on clomid before moving to IUI.  Didn't ovulate this month either so pretty disappointed.

Babybird - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  Take good care of yourself,


----------

